# for sale Carolina Cast pro 13ft 6-10oz



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking to sell my CCP factory built 13ft 6-10 oz for $300.

It has only been fished twice and taken to a field to cast about 8 times. 

Nothing wrong with the rod but I have to go back north for work after the fall to the midwest and have no use for a rod like this up there. 

I am willing to meet up within a pretty wide radius of the Richmond area. Also, I will be heading to the OBX a couple times here soon and will be willing to meet up there too.

PM me if you are interested.

Thank you,


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Spinning or conventional? 
The price shipped?


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Its conventional.

I am not sure on the shipping cost but I have materials to ship it so I would just charge you whatever the actual shipping cost is. However, I am sure that would depend upon your location.

Thank you.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the response I'll have to think on it some ,


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ok just let me know if your interested.

Thanks,


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Price drop- I am willing to let this go for $275.


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

I am willing to let this go for 250.

I will be in the OBX this weekend if any will be down there and is interested.


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Price Drop.

I am willing to let this go for $230


----------



## c1turbo (Jan 5, 2016)

did this sell?


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

no It is still available


----------



## c1turbo (Jan 5, 2016)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

teff35 said:


> no It is still available


Could you be talked into shipping the rod to Colorado? I would of course pay the charges if you still want to sell it for $235


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry to go off topic... but what type of fishing are you doing in Colorado that you would use a 13ft 6-10 rod for?


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

I wanted to ask that too!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Sturgeon?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2019)

Who said I would use it in Colorado? Except maybe practice casting at the ball field. Nobody ever heard of surfcasting around here. Here there are two types of fisherpersons. Some go to the mountains and pay big bucks to be guided on a trout stream and learn to flyfish. Others have aluminum Lund boats and they troll very windy lakes for Kokanee or Walleye. Most fish are nearly already frozen when caught. I would use the rod in my preferred coastal wintering spots, namely North Carolina, Texas, and Florida.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm looking to up my game a little. Using my 12' uglystick and a Penn Squall 15 I can get 330 feet with a six ounce weight. I took a surfcasting class at the Wilmington Fisherman's Post school and watched the instructor (Ryan) pitch an eight ounce nearly across the Cape Fear river. I believe it was 7 or 8 hundred feet. Became fascinated with this stuff!


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Good luck! For the price, I don't think you can beat this.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

235.00 is a Deal Jollymon.. He can drop it off with KC for ya, since he plans to go that way a few times. What you want to know is the distance Butt to Reel seat. It will Definately out cast that RS1508 you have


----------



## ti_jim (Jan 27, 2019)

Has this been sold?


----------

